# PSI coupon code



## cmccarter (Aug 21, 2015)

anyone have a recent PSI discount code. I trashed my most recent one and now need to order from them


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 21, 2015)

most recent one I have was 715REV  ..... do they send out the same codes to everybody?  (this one was for 5 dollars off for submitting a review...)


----------



## TonyL (Aug 21, 2015)

If can wait, let cart sit for a day or two....most of the time they offer you 10% off. I usually buy from IAP folks; after 6 months of not buying from PSI, they sent me 20% off. Maybe you can get the 10%.


----------



## larrystephens (Aug 21, 2015)

Try dvd10


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah, they sent me the DVD10 code when I ordered their pen-making DVD free ...


----------



## builtbybill (Aug 22, 2015)

Have this one for 20% off but it says it expired on 13 Aug...maybe worth a shot.

MISSU-Rqs1


----------



## vakmere (Aug 22, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> most recent one I have was 715REV  ..... do they send out the same codes to everybody?  (this one was for 5 dollars off for submitting a review...)


 

That works without the review. Thanks.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Sep 14, 2015)

builtbybill said:


> Have this one for 20% off but it says it expired on 13 Aug...maybe worth a shot.
> 
> MISSU-Rqs1



This code still works   Just saved me $30.

Thanks Bill


----------



## builtbybill (Sep 14, 2015)

Drewboy22 said:


> builtbybill said:
> 
> 
> > Have this one for 20% off but it says it expired on 13 Aug...maybe worth a shot.
> ...



You are very welcome, just glad someone got to use it.


----------



## Monty (Sep 14, 2015)

builtbybill said:


> Have this one for 20% off but it says it expired on 13 Aug...maybe worth a shot.
> 
> MISSU-Rqs1


Just worked for me too.
Thanks


----------



## builtbybill (Sep 14, 2015)

Monty said:


> builtbybill said:
> 
> 
> > Have this one for 20% off but it says it expired on 13 Aug...maybe worth a shot.
> ...




Awesome!

Anyone else wanna try?


----------



## Ric (Sep 14, 2015)

It's the same codes for everyone I would imagine, because I have the same code number as well fo my reviews.  All they do is change the date on the review codes, because i have had them in the past & they all seem to co-ordinate with the date.  Hope I was of some help...Ric


----------



## Ric (Sep 14, 2015)

Tony is right.  "when" I order form P.S.I. I make up list on a Friday night & put it in my shopping cart.  Then I wait til I get a message from them asking if I forgot something.  Usually by Wednesday they are offering you 10% off to complete your order.  So the next morning I usually order it.

"IF LIFE HANDS YOU LEMONS...MAKE MOJITOS.....Have Big Fun..Ric.


----------



## magpens (Sep 14, 2015)

I wish their product quality was as good as their marketing.


----------



## larrystephens (Sep 14, 2015)

*Coupons*



magpens said:


> I wish their product quality was as good as their marketing.



It's like the restaurant coupons you get, the restaurants just are not the best, that's why they have to use coupons to keep themselves in customers.

I personally rely on the vendors that support our forum.  They are an excellent group with excellent quality products and don't need to spread coupons to bring in new customers.  They have business because they support the loyal customers they have.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 20, 2015)

Well ... they sent me this, but I'm outta cash ...


----------



## Sabaharr (Sep 20, 2015)

Hmmmm. Perhaps this is a topic for something ongoing. Coupon codes for all suppliers that we can share.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 24, 2015)

I guess they didn't make enough sales? hehe ....

3 more days to play, if you have the money!


----------



## vakmere (Sep 25, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> I guess they didn't make enough sales? hehe ....
> 
> 3 more days to play, if you have the money!


 

*For me, all this does is pay for shipping and tax.*


----------



## OklaTurner (Mar 9, 2017)

builtbybill said:


> Monty said:
> 
> 
> > builtbybill said:
> ...






This one worked for me today!! Thanks for the $50 savings


----------



## Dehn0045 (Apr 5, 2017)

Figured I'd give this thread a bump for other new guys like me who might not be aware of PSI's coupon codes.  I used DVD10 today and got $10 off of a $55 purchase.

Also, Berea has free shipping on orders over $100, which I didn't realize until checkout.  I'm not sure how long they have been doing this...


----------

